# Petite Kidded!!!!! See last post for photos.



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok, the only one of these three that I really know has a specific due date is Petite. She's due 3-31-08 so today is day 140 for her. Last year she had a lot more udder by day 140 so I'm totally confused about what the story is here.

Here is a few pictures of her from today. She was only bred once and to Kids Corral PT Cruiser. So these will be possibly Cruiser's first kids (Anna could kid before her with Cruiser babies.) She is getting more and more udder I think so she might just make her due date. 

















This is Anna who could actually be due 3-29 is also bred to Kids Corral PT Cruiser. She also has an April date and a May date. She's been getting more and more udder for a few weeks now and has just a little more than Petite...

















And Plenty who doesn't have a specific due date at all. I was told she'd been bred about a month before I was getting her. That was the end of January so I'm assuming she was bred mid to late December putting her due in May sometime. She's still very small and getting a tiny bit of udder so I think about 6 weeks maybe?

















So more babies coming. I'm swimming in babies! What was I thinking to breed so many??? Haha I love it!!! These will be the last till June, thank goodness!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Petite, Anna & Plenty What's the story???*

Gawww!!! Ashley! You are in for some waiting and watching and wondering lol. I felt Chenille and Azriel's babies today. Chenille's feel huge and very very lively so I think she may kid close to the 11th. And Azriel's are just a little pitter patter almost. I think Anna is due before Petite. Petite has about as much udder development as Chenille, maybe Petite will udder up after kidding? Faith had hardly any udder when she kidded. And still doesn't have a whole lot of milk yet.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Petite, Anna & Plenty What's the story???*

I don't even have them stalled, they're in the main group so I may have to move the camera to the main area to watch them and pull them when they look ready. I didn't plan to do that with Fuchsia (thinking she had till April 6th) but she had a huge udder yesterday and no ligaments so I pulled her then. I will start doing late night checks too.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna 143, Petite 141 and Plenty...*

Anna's ligaments are getting softer. I can't wait to see what she has!!! I'm so excited!

Petite still feels the same right now. Not soft, not hard.

Plenty is the same. She still has a ways to go.

Oh and here's the buck they're bred to. Kids Corral PT Cruiser...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna 143, Petite 141 and Plenty...*

How are the girls tonight? They look like they are getting really close!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna 143, Petite 141 and Plenty...*

WOW Ashley! Petite and Anna look big enough to give you quads!!...lets hope for triplets though and Plenty hmmmm. twins
:girl: :girl: :boy: :girl: :girl: :boy: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna 143, Petite 141 and Plenty...*

Thanks! They're doing great today, no change thus far. Today we're having a birthday party for my two kids so its better if they don't kid today. Wait till tomorrow at least girls! 

Matthew, my son turned 3 on Thursday the 20th and Hannah will be 6 tomorrow so we're having their party today.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna 144, Petite 142 and Plenty...*

Tell them HAPPY BIR :birthday: THDAY!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna 144, Petite 142 and Plenty...*

Thank you! I will!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna 145, Petite 143 and Plenty...*

Looks like no babies today. They're udders haven't changed and I feel like they should really be filling to make these dates! Pray they kid soon!!! Doelings!!!

Plenty has softer ligaments than Anna or Petite but truly they're all kind of soft.

I can't wait to see Cruiser's first babies!!! If Plenty kids now they're not Noah's, they'd be Rocky's. I hope she kids by Noah.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Anna 145, Petite 143 and Plenty...*

Good luck to all the girls!!! I'm thinking PINK for you :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna 146, Petite 144 and Plenty...*

Well Anna should be on 146 today, she's still holding out. Her udder seems to be getting a little bigger but its still not as big as most of my girl's udders this far into the game. So who knows. She's bigger than Petite now who also doesn't look ready to kid and is on 144. What is going on!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna 146, Petite 144 and Plenty...*

LOL, I haven't a clue.... Chenille's udder is almost as big as Ginger's and she has at the least 18 more days to go.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna 146, Petite 144 and Plenty...*

Chinelle got bigger? Anna's getting bigger but just not as big as I think she should be to kid Saturday. Disappointing. But Petite only has one due date and its Monday, she's got alittle less udder than Anna!

Here's Anna at dinnertime tonight just after 7pm...









And Petite same time...









Plenty who's due who knows when...









Doesn't look very promising for babies this week/weekend.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna 146, Petite 144 and Plenty...*

Yes Chenille's udder is larger and she is as big as a house! Her belly is just a few inches from the ground poor thing!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna 146, Petite 144 and Plenty...*

Do you have pictures??? I'd love to see her now! Anna's my smallest doe in height, and she's so round for such a small doe. I just love her, she's a total sweetheart.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna 146, Petite 144 and Plenty...*

No but I'll get some tomorrow. Her udder gets bigger and then shrinks lol.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna 146, Petite 144 and Plenty...*

Still no change in the girls today.  I guess they could surprise me and go this weekend. Anna's due Saturday and she was more slow today. But her udder hasn't changed and her ligaments are the same.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna 148, Petite 146 and Plenty...*

Here's Anna today...


















Here she is trying to suck in her waist to make her look skinny for pictures. :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna 148, Petite 146 and Plenty...*

Petite...


















And Plenty...


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Anna 148, Petite 146 and Plenty, Pictures Added!!!*

Not ever having had a pregnant doe (yet!), they look like they're going to pop!!

I can't wait to see the after pictures  .


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna 148, Petite 146 and Plenty, Pictures Added!!!*

Thanks! Anna has another due date of the 14th of April so I wouldn't be terribly surprised if she waits till that one.  Cruiser as well I think, would have to look. Petite however, I looked back and cannot find another record for her being even remotely close to another buck so I don't know what's up with her.

Plenty's getting more and more udder, though small it seems a lot. So she may go in April?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna 149, Petite 147 and Plenty, Pictures Added!!!*

Day 149 for Anna, 147 for Petite. Still no babies, still no changes.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna 149, Petite 147 and Plenty, Pictures Added!!!*

I wonder what is going on with Petite??? I am still :scratch: with Chenille.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna 149, Petite 147 and Plenty, Pictures Added!!!*

oh Plenty is a beautiful doe. Love her little udder! So cute

I can't get over how sleek your girls are already. Mine still have their winter fuzzies.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna 149, Petite 147 and Plenty, Pictures Added!!!*

Well it depends who your looking at, some of mine are nice a lean coated and some of the others are fuzz balls.  Plenty came to us from FL so she has the light coat due to her warmer home. Shocked me when we got her and she looked like she had no winter coat. She's done very well here. Usually my fuzziest ones are kids.

I've got some already shedding out their winter coats. Daisy has a mowhawk down her back where she's rubbed on the fences and shed her winter coat on the sides. Haha


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna's due today, no babies. Petite 148*

Well it appears Anna is going to wait. She has her ligaments still and still has more udder than Petite at this point. No babies today.

Petite hasn't changed, yesterday while a couple was here looking at babies I noticed how sunken in around her tail head she was. Still had ligaments though. No change in udder. So maybe she'll fill in fast and kid by Monday, her due date. Wish us luck!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Anna's due today, no babies. Petite 148*

That buck is handsome you will have some cute kids from him. I will think pink too. My first goat to kid gave me 3 boys! So we are hoping for pink from the other goats. Suellen


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna's due today, no babies. Petite 148*

We had a very doe year up till 2 weeks ago. Then we had 3 does kid in the same week and out of 9 kids only 2 were does!!! Talk about evening up the odds there. So more does yes please!!! I'll send pink your way too!!! :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

Petite's ligaments are gone this morning! Udder doubled though its still small in my opinion. I'm so excited, bring on the Cruiser babies!!!! Think pink please!!!! I had such a buck week last 3 kiddings. Out of 9 kids 2 were does. Come on with the pink!!! Think girls!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

come on Petite we need some cruiser girls


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

Come on Petite...have those Cruiser girls!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

She's a bit restless, pacing around, munching here and there. She's laid down a little but gets right back up. I can't wait!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

Come on Petite...give your momma some :girl: :girl: :girl: ....and make it snappy dear!!


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

:leap: Come on Petite!!! Thinking PINK :girl: :girl: :girl: !!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

Still no ligaments, got some discharge, guzzling water. Acting like nothing's up. Going to be sneaky I think.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

Yup, she's gonna be sneaky...besides April Fools Day is TOMORROW!! She's gonna FOOL you into thinking she'll deliver today! LOL


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

HAhah Liz. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PETITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

She's having fits of really being restless, rushing around her stall, pawing the devil out of the bedding and then turn around and rush over there and do it all over again. She's hunched down like she was going to pee and waddled like that a few feet and finally stood back upright. I think that might have been a contraction. She's up and down a lot. Right now she's laying down so I'd say that if she's having contractions they're just not close together yet. Hope its a daytime kidding.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

She sounds soooooooper (yes it is a word!) close!!! I can't wait to see her new kids!! ! Hoping that you get a doe! :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

Thanks!!! I hope she has some multiple moonspotted doelings! These kids could be polled or moonspotted. That would be nice. Not wishing for too much am I? Haha


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

Naw :roll: I was very surprised that we got little Malibu, but I love it!!!! She is a mini Mariposa, but with more spots lol.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

I bet you were thrilled!!! I'm so glad she waited till she was at your place to deliver!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

How is she coming along?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

Udders even bigger, even more restless and antsy. Digging, pawing, circling. LOL Lay down, get up and lay down again. Right now she seems to be taking a quick cat nap. She dumped her water and got her head stuck in the bucket earlier. She'd rubbed under the bucket therefore spilling it and then finally knocked it loose from the hook it was on. Couldn't leave it alone so she stuck her head down in it and it tilted back and she walked all over that stall walking into stuff with the bucket on her head. She finally leaned back down and it slid off. Meanwhile I was almost crying laughing so hard!!!! She never did freak out, just wondered around like she'd eventually walk out of the white thing. Haha :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

Ashley, she's sounding like she's almost frantic trying to get those kids out of her. Being restless is a very good sign.....come on Petite!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

Wish I could tell if she's having any contractions or not. Then I'd know she's getting closer. Right now she's laying down. Can't tell if her legs strait out or not as its burried under bedding. LOL


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

She's been having steady contractions for a while now. Standing most of the time since she can't stay down long without contractions. Yay!!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

BABIES REALLY SOON!!!!!!! Please let us know when she has them! Don't make us wait all the way till morning, I don't think I could stand it!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

She's having steady contractions and some have been stronger, just waiting for her to push!


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

Yeah!!! Babies soon, I can't wait to hear what she has for you, still thinking :girl: :girl: :girl: PINK :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

She almost pushed a few minutes ago, but she stood up and I can't tell as well when she's standing. I've seen lots of squatting like peeing. Poor girl, I'm sure she's ready to have this over with. I hope there's some doelings!!!! :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

I always feel sorry for them. Having babies is HARD work!!!

Hopefully she will go soon.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

Looks like they're going to be April Fool's babies. Still no pushing so far. I'm eager to get them here. I'd love some sleep tonight.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

C'mon Petite! Give those babies to Ashley PLEASE!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! Babies today!!!! Cruiser babies.....*

I thought she was getting ready, now she's making me guess. I know if I go to bed she'll drop them. Haha


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! PUSHING!!!! April Fools day too!!!!!*

She's pushing some now, I'll be heading down to the barn momentarily. I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! PUSHING!!!! April Fools day too!!!!!*

Please keep us updated!!! I am excited to see what she has. Now I won't be able to go to sleep! :roll:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! PUSHING!!!! April Fools day too!!!!!*

Yes now if she'd hurry up!!! She took a break, is pushing again. Come on girl!!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! PUSHING!!!! April Fools day too!!!!!*

Hehehe she is trying to do the opposite of what you say. But when they start pushing it means babies can't be tooo far off!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! PUSHING!!!! April Fools day too!!!!!*

I know, usually they get down and serious. Rolling over on her side, tossing head, legs strait out. When I see something I'll take off down there. I don't rush back up immediately till I'm sure she's done so it might not be right away that I'll be back.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! PUSHING!!!! April Fools day too!!!!!*

Oh yeah I know. With Ginger she started pushing at about 11:30 and I wasn't finished and back inside till 4:30 in the morning LONG NIGHT. And then the next night we were going out on our last check and to tube feed Malibu and Faith was screaming and in labor so two nights in a row we had babies. Ginger's first kid hit the ground at 12:05 (AM) and Faith kidded later that night at 11:30 (PM). :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! PUSHING!!!! April Fools day too!!!!!*

Those bad girls!!! I really hope there's some doelings! I want some Cruiser doelings!!!! She's standing again right now. Her tail head is so low, her tail looks like its sticking out from her body because of how low everything is around her spine. Hope she doesn't keep me up all night, I'd love to go to bed by 3 when Hubby usually gets home and goes to bed. I'll be wiped out by then. I'm sure he won't want to be up all night either.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! PUSHING!!!! April Fools day too!!!!!*

How do you do it alone?? Even with my mom and I there, there still doesn't seem to be enough hands to do everything! Grab this, get the buggers out of that ones nose, help that one find the teat, dry that one off, clean that up. The list goes on and on and on!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! PUSHING!!!! April Fools day too!!!!!*

Sometimes I wonder the same thing. LOL I try to get everything out and at hands reach so that I don't "want" for anything at a kidding. I pull up a crate or bucket to sit and wait. Tell you the truth, I fret over things more when I have a helper. Don't know why either. I end up doing a lot of kiddings alone though due to either hubby's work schedule or school.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! PUSHING!!!! April Fools day too!!!!!*

See we have some teeny kidding stalls right now. Hoping to build some larger ones for the actual kidding and then some smaller ones where we put them after they kid.  So there is enough space for us in the stall, as well as our supplies. I also want a shelf to keep all the supplies on right in the kidding stall. Hey I can dream can't I!?!? How large are your kidding stalls? I would love to see some photos sometime. I am alwasy interested to see how others have their barn set up.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! PUSHING!!!! April Fools day too!!!!!*

Well it depends which one your in and if its a temporary one for a kidding. We have 2 that are 6x5 and 1 that is 8x5 but can be split if really needed. I don't like it small though so I use it as one. Right now Petite's in a temporary one and its 6x6. I often keep the stall door open with the kiddinb bucket outside the door unless nosey kids won't leave it alone and then I sit it in the stall next to it to reach through and pull supplies from.

Pushing again!!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! PUSHING!!!! April Fools day too!!!!!*

Sounds like she is getting down to business!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! PUSHING!!!! April Fools day too!!!!!*

They're much closer together now and she's starting to rock up when pushing so she's really getting serious. I'm going to head down there.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! PUSHING!!!! April Fools day too!!!!!*

I'm gonna hit the sack now. I'll check on both of you in the morning.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! PUSHING!!!! April Fools day too!!!!!*

Ok I'm really going down there here in a sec, I was watching a show called Medical Mysteries or Mystery Diagonosis anyway was really interesting so I had to hear the end of it. Ok, talk to you in the AM. Hope I have lots of doelings to report!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! PUSHING!!!! April Fools day too!!!!!*

Yeah I am REALLY going to bed now. I know what you mean about those shows, they really keep you hanging until the very end.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! PUSHING!!!! April Fools day too!!!!!*

I hope everything went well and you got doelings!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! PUSHING!!!! April Fools day too!!!!!*

Kadisha's udder looks fuller today-so if not babies today hopefully she has a baby tomorrow. Scrumptious just wants to hold out on me I guess. She loved the Saanen buck more than the LaMancha buck. Next year she will for sure have LaMancha kids as I am going to borrow a buck. I hope to hear of babies soon. :wahoo: :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! PUSHING!!!! April Fools day too!!!!!*

Anything yet?
Hope all went/is going well!


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! PUSHING!!!! April Fools day too!!!!!*

 The kids are almost here, I bet you're very excited. How's Petite doing? Any kids yet? Hope all is going well & you get lots of doelings.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! PUSHING!!!! April Fools day too!!!!!*

How is she Ashley?? Hope everything went well and that you are getting some rest!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! PUSHING!!!! April Fools day too!!!!!*

She finally delivered at about 2:20am last night. We waited around since there wasn't any placent hanging out and then she finally passed the placenta. I can't believe she only had a single!!! She seemed destined to have twins or even possibly triplets. Nope, one huge DOE!!!! Yes she's got one tiny moonspot on her lip, kind of like Cindy Crawford. Can't tell yet if she's polled. Piccies coming...

Can you see the tiny little moonspot? Haha








Wonder if there'll be more under her fur?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! PUSHING!!!! April Fools day too!!!!!*

Wow! Who would have thunk, one huge kid!! Atleast you got a doe!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Petite NO LIGAMENTS!!!! PUSHING!!!! April Fools day too!!!!!*

A doe! :clap: YAY!!!! Congrats! :stars: She is a cutie! :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

at least it is a doe! what a beautiful one she is. Sorry I don't see the moonspot though


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Any baby news yet? My goat might beat your goat. Kadisha is having light contractions at the moment. So, I will have my first munchie baby here soon!!!!! Yay!!!! I'm so excited  :leap:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on the new baby!!! She is so cute!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's a face shot showing her TINY little itty bitty moonspot. So pitiful Haha


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

AH I see it now :leap: SO cute. I can now see it on the first picture too. I was lookign ON the lip and not on the corner of her mouth.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I see it too. She is sure a cutie!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I think there might be two there. I wonder if she's got hidden ones under all that hair. I've seen one at Promisedland who was coal black and they clipped her and she was completely polka dotted with moonspots. That's cool!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That was how Blue was. When we clipped him we were like WOW!!!!! How is Anna looking? Chenille's udder has grown a bit and her ligs are getting slightly softer.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, she's not as colorful as that one is-but Kadisha just gave me a cream colored DOE kid . I'm thinking of naming her April since it is April fools day-but i'll probably ponder on it for a bit.  :girl: . My mom had one of her yearling does give her twin does today also so it has been a doe day.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Ashley, you got your Aprils Fool!!! And a pretty lil' thing she is too! Who woulda thunk there'd be just one!! And I'll guess that she has a few moonspots under her coat too. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm thinking of naming her SGM PTC Guinevere and calling her Gwen for short. I like her a lot already. She has the cutest face!!!!


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

:stars: Congrats on the new baby girl!!! She's a cutie.


----------

